# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  xin mọi người giúp đỡ

## coolluv

E mới học chạy máy cnc hôm nay có lấy mẫu huỳnh cửa hình bán nguyệt đục thử mà chỉ đc 1 bên còn 1 bên toàn bị đục ra ngoài hình bán nguyệt xin các bác trong nghề hướng dẫn e với ạ! E xin cảm ơn!!

----------


## Mới CNC

Không có hình hài gì ai giúp được? Mà nó liên quan nhiều thứ lắm.

----------


## coolluv

E đục mẫu này nhưng 2 cái đầu khoanh tròn kia nó cứ bị lệch ra rìa chứ ko ở trên hình bán nguyệt bác hướng dẫn e với ạ!

----------


## coolluv

Đây là 1 bên e đục nó bị mất 1 ít cái đầu ra bên ngoài rìa

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Nên tìm hiể thêm, hiện tại nếu bị vậy thì do kích thước file to hơn kích thước phôi.

----------


## coolluv

E đã chỉnh file bé hơn phôi rồi nhưng đến lúc chạy máy nó vẫn bị đục ra ngoài hình

----------


## motogia

Do bác chủ không tạo vector bao để chạy dao trong vùng họa tiết đó, chỉ là làm dao sai thui.

----------


## coolluv

E mới đang học nghề nhờ bác chỉ giúp tạo vector bao thế nào ạ

----------


## motogia

Bác hỏi cô youtube.com

----------

